# Need new TV at 25k



## har (May 22, 2011)

I need to buy a new TV at a maximum budget of 25k within 3 days.
Any suggestions ??

I heard there is a fullHD 24" Philips TV at 16k-Is it good ??

I need suggestions.....Please


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2011)

You better increase your budget by 2k and get Samsung series 4 or 5 32" LCD TV. I think 26" looks too tiny.


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 24, 2011)

Aa_sul said:


> Well I would not suggest you to go for Philips TV, because generally for TVs the brand name comes at top is LG, Samsung, Sony etc.
> 
> So its better if you choose one among them...!


I am having a phillips CRT for the past 10 years and its working nicely without any repair  So its not that bad but as you said in HDTV market LG, Samsung, Sony are the best. 



desiibond said:


> You better increase your budget by 2k and get Samsung series 4 or 5 32" LCD TV. I think 26" looks too tiny.


Rightly said buddy!

Check this LED TV from samsung. This one will be the best choice which fits your budget(Rs25k-Rs.29k)
*An elegant blend of practicality and performance - UA27D5000NR - LED TV - Television | SAMSUNG*

Check out the price from below
*An elegant blend of practicality and performance - UA27D5000NR - LED TV - Television | SAMSUNG*

Its almost impossible to get cheaper TV than this for 24"-26" screen size. 
If you want better than this means you've to increase your budget to Rs.33k and get 32" full HD tv. HDTVs they're bigger the better  (in terms of viewing comfortness) Otherwise go for 22" inch Full HDTV which you can easily get below Rs.25k. But my advice is to save some money and get a bigger one


----------



## Ricky (May 24, 2011)

If talking about brand, I would say that Sony is best as per personal experience. I have LG, SONY and Samsung TVs and.. ..
I would rate them in terms of quality.. SONY then Samsung and last LG .. Interestingly I also bought a cheap Haier TV which is now used as general purpose TV in lobby..  al-cheapo.. and will never buy it again !


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 24, 2011)

Aa_sul said:


> I didn't say that Philips is bad...its just, whatever TV brands I've mentioned is all running at top these days.
> 
> Among them I would refer to LG....!



Yeah even I prefer LG because it has got IPS panel and divx support


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 25, 2011)

The 26" LG tv mentioned is good. Whether this model will be available in India since the link given is from US LG site?


----------

